# Paddington - On DVD, Blu-ray and On Demand 4/28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Absolutely, positively delightful.”

- Bilge Ebiri, NEW YORK MAGAZINE/VULTURE



“Paddington is -- as Goldilocks would say in that other bear story -- just right.”

- Jocelyn Noveck, ASSOCIATED PRESS



From the Producer of Harry Potter



*PADDINGTON*​



He’s Come a Long Way And He’s Here to Stay



Available on BLU-RAY™, DVD and On Demand April 28, 2015

Early Digital Download Window Begins April 17, 2015



BEVERLY HILLS, CA – Everyone’s favorite marmalade-loving little bear is ready to make a splash onto home screens when Anchor Bay Entertainment and TWC-Dimension release the critically acclaimed, heart-warming family film PADDINGTON on Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand April 28, 2015. PADDINGTON will be available for early digital download starting April 17, 2015.

Paddington Bear was first introduced to children in Michael Bond’s 1958 book, A Bear Called Paddington and the subsequent Paddington Bear series has sold over 35 million copies and been translated into 40 languages. For the first time, author Michael Bond has given his blessing for his beloved characters to be brought to the big screen, charming both critics and audience members alike. 

From writer-director Paul King and producer David Heyman, the film features a stellar cast with Emmy® nominee Hugh Bonneville (TV’s “Downton Abbey”), Oscar® nominee Sally Hawkins (Blue Jasmine), Oscar nominee Julie Walters (Billy Elliot, Educating Rita), Oscar winner Jim Broadbent (Iris), Peter Capaldi (TV’s “Doctor Who,” “The Musketeers”) with Oscar winner Nicole Kidman (The Hours), and Ben Whishaw (Skyfall) as the voice of Paddington. The Rotten Tomatoes Certified Fresh film is “stuffed with family fun,” according to the Los Angeles Times, and has earned over $228 million worldwide at the box office to date.

PADDINGTON tells the story of the comic misadventures of a young Peruvian bear who travels to London in search of a home. Finding himself lost and alone, he begins to realize that city life is not all he had imagined until he meets the kindly Brown family (Bonneville and Hawkins) who take him home after reading the label around his neck. It looks as though his luck has changed until this rare talking bear catches the eye of Millicent (Nicole Kidman), a museum taxidermist. 

PADDINGTON is rated PG for mild action and rude humor. Runtime is 95 minutes. The Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD bonus content includes Meet the Characters, When a Bear Comes to Stay, From Page to Screen and “Shine” Lyric Music Video written by Gwen Stefani & Pharrell. The Blu-ray will also include the exclusive special feature called The Making of "Shine" with Gwen Stefani & Pharrell.






PADDINGTON BLU-RAY™ with Digital HD

Street date April 28, 2015

Pre-book March 25, 2015

Catalog # BD62069

UPC 013132620695

Run time 95 minutes

Rating PG

SRP $39.99

Format Widescreen

Aspect Ratio Widescreen 2.39:1

Audio English: 5.1 DTSHD-MA / Spanish: Dolby Digital 5.1

Subtitles English, Spanish

Full HD 1080p (Blu-ray)



PADDINGTON DVD

Street date April 28, 2015

Pre-book March 25, 2015

Catalog # WC62068

UPC 013132620688

Run time 95 minutes

Rating PG

SRP $29.98

Format Widescreen

Aspect Ratio Widescreen 2.39:1

Audio Dolby Digital 5.1

Subtitles English, Spanish


----------

